# how can I lock my jump drive 16GB for free



## commando5671 (Jun 8, 2010)

I just want to lock my jump drive since I'm afraid of losing it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

USB Safegurad - Free
http://usbsafeguard.altervista.org

TrueCrypt - Free
http://www.truecrypt.org

Rohos Mini Drive - Free
http://www.rohos.com

Remora USB Disk Guard - Free
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Security/Encrypting/Remora-USB-Disk-Guard.shtml

Easy Private Disk - $20 or free trial
http://www.linsasoft.com

USB Secure - $30 or free trial
http://www.newsoftwares.net/usb-secure


----------

